# Will I have time to harvest?



## hottip (Aug 28, 2012)

These are some pictures from my outdoor grow. They are planted in the ground and fertilized and watered an look healthy. I live in Washington State and head south in the middle of October. Judging from these pictures will I get good bud growth in time to harvest before I leave?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 28, 2012)

the pics wont tell us much, but if they started Aug 15, Oct 15 is only 61 days, so it depends on strain flowering length, but i dont know when they started either.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea I wouldnt sweat to much.It looks to be on the sativa side a little but most strains will be finished by then.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to disagree--I really doubt that they will be finished by the middle of Oct.  The bud growth is barely starting and we only have a month and a half until then.  However, there is really nothing that you can do, except wait and harvest whatever you have before you go.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 30, 2012)

well its cold in b.c allready & getting rainy. so best of luck


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 31, 2012)

optimal would be around turkey day or maybe a week or 2 before depending on the strain


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 31, 2012)

Me personal rule is tell no buddy yur biziness but ifin yual got pilgrem folk who know of yur hobby be possible for them to tend til finished and yual come back and gets it when it done cookin? If not friend dont think they going to be what yual want to fill yur pouch. Good luck hope yur trails end well

BWD


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 31, 2012)

wow, not sure what strain that is, but it looks very late . . . my earliest girls ever were getting chopped on September 10th . . . those look like November 10th . . . . sorry, I gotta go with BWD and THG on this one . . . you will be lucky to have a buzz by turkey day


----------

